# Mediendateien in Apps?



## CT9288 (11. Aug 2019)

Hallo ihr lieben, ich habe mal wieder eine Frage, aber diesmal aus reinem Interesse.

Hat hier schon mal jemand eine App veröffentlicht? Vielleicht sogar in einem App-Store? Oder hat vielleicht jemand generell viel Ahnung davon?

Die Frage lautet: wenn ich eine App erstelle und diese auch veröffentliche, und die App enthält Bildmaterial und Tonmaterial, was passiert dann?

Gut, ich verstehe, dass wenn man all das selbst erstellt hat, das Copyright und die Rechte bei einem selbst liegen. Hierbei dürfte es beim Veröffentlichen keinerlei Probleme geben.

Aber was passiert, wenn man auf andere Bilddateien angewiesen ist, oder Töne, Musik, etc.?

Wo bekommt man die her?

Kostet sowas Geld?

Gibt es auch unentgeltliche Quellen für so etwas?

Kann man Medien aus dem Internet selbst so bearbeiten, dass sie nicht mehr unter das ursprüngliche Copyright fallen und die man dann ruhigen Gewissens verwenden kann?

Prüft sowas der App-Store oder werden die App-Angebote regelmäßig nach Plagiaten geprüft?

Wäre toll, wenn ihr mit antworten könnt. Interessiert mich sehr. Jeder, der meine bisherigen Posts gelesen hat wird wissen, dass ich weit weg vom Veröffentlichen (Geschweige denn fertigstellen) einer App bin.

Reines Interesse =)

Dankeschön.


----------



## Javinner (11. Aug 2019)

Wenn es um die Icons geht, dann gibt es eine ganze Menge Leute, die diese kostenlos anbieten, solange man diese nicht kommerziell nutzt. Bei einer kommerziellen Nutzung wird darauf hingewiesen, dass es Geld kostet. Bei Mediadateien wie Töne ist es ähnlich. Ich denke, das musst du mit dem Hersteller deiner Wahl abklären, wie und was.


----------



## kneitzel (11. Aug 2019)

Also generell würde ich nie bei Veröffentlichungen die Rechte Dritter missachten. Das kann schnell teuer werden. Der App Store prüft das nicht (wie auch? Der kann ja nicht wissen, ob Du die Rechte hast oder nicht). Und es gibt genug Unternehmen, die nichts anderes machen, als Rechteverletzungen zu suchen um da dann mit Unterlassungserklärungen und Gebührenbescheiden aktiv zu werden.

Und ja, man kann sich an Medien Rechte kaufen und es gibt freie Medien. Da ist aber die Frage, was du genau brauchst. Für meine Apps habe ich mir z.B. entsprechende Sets gekauft und habe eine Software, um dies zu verändern / zu kombinieren. (IconWorkshop von Axialis nutze ich).


----------



## White_Fox (15. Aug 2019)

Das ist genauso wie mit allen anderen urhebergeschützten Sachen:
Wenn der Rechteinhaber das zur freien (auch kommerziellen) Verwendung freigegeben hat, dann sollte es wohl kein Problem geben. Wenn der Rechteinhaber die Verwendung eingeschränkt hat, dann mußt du schauen ob du unter die Beschränkung fällst.

Soweit ich weiß gibt es für alles mögliche (Bilder, Icons, Musik, Töne, ...) Seiten, wo du dir sowas massenhaft runterladen und - eben unter gewissen Bedingungen - verwenden kannst.
Ob der Appstore deine Rechte prüft...auf jeden Fall wird deine App ganz sicher rausgeworfen, wenn du da Dinge unrechtmäßig benutzt. Und wie schon jemand sagte: Es gibt Firmen, deren ganzes "Geschäftsmodell" darauf beruht, solche Fälle abzumahnen. Vor allem hier in Deutschland geht das ganz gut. Solltest du z.B. in Togo wohnen ist das was anderes, da wird deine App vermutlich einfach nur aus dem Appstore entfernt (jedenfalls in der westlichen Welt), und irgendwann wirst du vermutlich keine Apps mehr einstellen können.


----------



## mihe7 (15. Aug 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Das ist genauso wie mit allen anderen urhebergeschützten Sachen:


Richtig, und man kann das sogar noch verallgemeinern: es spielt keine Rolle, ob etwas kostenlos ist oder nicht, entscheidend ist immer die Lizenz, die man erworben hat (es gibt Ausnahmen, die sind aber eher theoretischer Natur).

Was sich so einfach anhört, ist allerdings alles andere als das...


----------

